# What Malt Am I Liiking For?



## melinda (8/11/10)

G'day Men,
I'm trying to make an ale that has that toffee come fruitcake flavour. Something like an Adnams Broadside. I've included the grain I was thinking about for a 21 litre batch. Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance.
3.75 kg Maris Otter
.50 kg Caraaroma
.25 kg Carared
Cadbury


----------



## bconnery (8/11/10)

cadbury said:


> G'day Men,
> I'm trying to make an ale that has that toffee come fruitcake flavour. Something like an Adnams Broadside. I've included the grain I was thinking about for a 21 litre batch. Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance.
> 3.75 kg Maris Otter
> .50 kg Caraaroma
> ...


I think you need some dark crystal in there for a hit of that English dried fruit character. 
Drop out a bit of the caraaroma for it. 
Not sure about the exact percentages off the top of my head, I'd have to look at some of the recipes I've made in the past, but I'd go for at least 150g, probably more like 200/250 myself.


----------



## melinda (8/11/10)

Ok, thanks. I'll make a few adjustments

Cadbury


----------



## crozdog (8/11/10)

another vote for crystal - a mix of colours & makers will add complexity.

i know it isn't malt, but a bit of demmera sugar will also add some complex flavours. Check out Tony's old ale for some ideas 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=425 This beer Won Grand Champion Beer in the 2007 NSW State Brewing Championship and 1st place in Strong Ale catagory at 2007 AABC. It was packed with rich toffee, fruitcake & dark fruit flavours - I happened to be lucky enough to judge it at that nsw comp & can still recall the taste!


----------

